# 'Coast'



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Anybody else been following the BBC series 'Coast' over the last few weeks? http://www.bbc.co.uk/coast/

There may have been some omissions and it is a little superficial in parts but don't you think it has demonstrated what a wonderful country we live in and that there are amazing places to visit on our doorstep?

Quite apart from the natural beauty, there have been some amazing historical stories revealed and some serious issues touched upon. Also, as a MH traveller, the Northern Irish coast looks very interesting and worthy of an extended visit.

Looking forward to the next programme covering my local East coast.

The BBC come in for some stick but they do this kind of programme brilliantly I think. Website is pretty good too.

Nobby


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

agree wholeheartedly, Nobby.
It's given me a few ideas for places to see when we have more time (whenever that will be!) - north of scotland especially.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Yes I have watched some snippets of 'Coast' and it has made me think more and more about what we planned to do in the past and never got around to it. That is, Tour right around the coast of UK. The only thing putting us off is the weather that we most certainly would have to put up with. :roll:


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2005)

Yes, been waching it with great interest. Makes you realise what a great country we have. We went to caernarvon for the weekend a couple of weeks ago and it coinsided with the broadcast of that part of the coast. BBC wales were doing an interview with one of the presenters as well as free guided walks and a goody bag. Had a great time, and the town was suprisingly quiet. The hard part is deciding where to go next, especially when working full time with limited holidays.

jules


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

we've watched bits - anyone know just how far a round the coast trip would be?

always something i've fancied doing! 8)


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Distance around the UK coast? - that'll keep Google busy awhile.

The thing I forgot to mention above - how did they manage to get so many blue sky days while filming?? Must have been a few days sat in the pub waiting.

Nobby


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Nope - I missed it. Wish I had not. Did enjoy Dimblebys trip around artist country though.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Distance around is a tricky one to answer as it is 2000 miles more or less, problem is unless you walk between high and low tide marks, there is no 'way' that follows the coastline, and walking between the tides could be rather problematical too. :lol: 
If you want to drive I would guess conservatively you could add on another 1/3 -1/2 for all the one way tracks down to the sea, particularly in Scotland. I could get the solo out tho' and sail it, trouble is I am not that brave 

But I do agree let's have more of these type of progs rather than incessant, mind numbing, boring, joyless,trash like Eastenders :x Which as you may have gathered I do not watch...........at all..........not for all the Cider in Bulmers, or wine in the world come to that :wink:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Yes, an excellent programme, nobby.

A pity it's so difficult to find parking places for 'our' type of vehicle in some of these areas. 

Did anyone see that jet fighter trip round the coast a few years ago? I can barely remeber it, but the fact that there's still a glimmer of recollection there means it must have been memorable!


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

TV is usually trash, it seems to be an outlet for presenters who talk to you like its an adult version of "Blue Peter"
Childish over exaggeration, presenters who dress out of the Eccentric Wardrobe Department and have on the same clothes for 26 weeks, as if it's a uniform.
Caught the Coast about the North East. Very good & refreshing, not over dramatic & informative.
Is the umbrella in the knapsack ever used? Looks like a prop to me. :lol:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

In amongst the rubbish gems like this appear and the beeb do it better than anyone else. They are all sold overseas almost as quickly as they come on our screens. Dimblebys series was snapped up by the Yanks. I am waiting for these to come out on DVD to enjoy at our leisure.
Well done Aunty.
P.S. I am being cynical we seem to be getting these quality programmes just at he time the charter is up for renewal?


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

If you pop into Amazon.com you will see The Coast Road by Paul Gogarty.

Around the Coast of UK in a VW CamperVan.

Nick


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Nobby, also enjoyed the Coast, Although I now live in Devon it was my school which was featured in the N. Ireland episode. 
Last year instead of going abroad we took the van up the west coast of England ( incorporated the Wye valley, intending to go to Scotland. In Cumbria we saw weatherforecast for east coast of England was better so went across the top and down the east coast to Dover ( took a two hour booze cruise for £1. each plus £1.50 for carpark!) got a load of wine then wended our way back to Devon along the south coast. Total trip 1st Oct to 5th november 15 minuets rain, motorway usage 20 mins on M25. Saw thousands of acres of unspoilt countryside. Only the cities are overcrowded. Loads of friendly people a language I've nearly got the hang of after 35 years of leaving Ireland. 
So the B>B>C has done a super job reminding us of what's out there waiting to be explored/ 
Has anyone been to Skara Bara ( in the Orkneys) which is a settlement which pre-dates the Pyramids? We were hoping to go next year. 
Leaving next week for France and Spain and hoping the temperatures cool there by then. Bar


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I missed it  where have I been :?: Catching up on chores since coming back from Europe  Trust me to miss something good  Still have the next trip to look forward to in 3 weeks


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Do not despair Rita, on Friday the prog will be going to Robin Hoods Bay, Scarborough and Skegness. BBC 2 21.00 hours.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

steadyeddie said:


> we've watched bits - anyone know just how far a round the coast trip would be?
> 
> always something i've fancied doing! 8)


Hi steady

I found someone in a newsgroup who had worked out that the coast line is about 7,000 miles and the coast roads about 5,500 miles.

maybe one evening in the winter over a bottle of red I will get Autoroute to work it out for me but for now I am happy to go with the figure above.

Mike


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Nobody seems to have mentioned the "clever" marketing by the BBC/production company to launch a book to accompany the series. We all saw that coming didn't we also discounted on Amazon.

Why do the BBC need to pretend that Ireland doesn't exist. Could they not have included some of the sensational coast there too.


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

> a book to accompany the series


Yes and I've got absolutely no doubt that it'll be on my Wife's Christmas list!
I don't think there's anything particularly clever about it though - they issue a book for everything and very popular they are too. If they failed to issue a book, i've no doubt that they would be inundated with requests to do so.

I expect Irish TV will do a programme sometime about their coastline. I don't suppose they'll mention Norfolk though.

Nobby


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

There is always www.francecoastline.com for those who feel a little homesick or can't wait for September's departure to arrive.

Nick


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks rowley, will make a note of that and have a look.


----------



## 105693 (Jul 8, 2007)

SKARA BRAE....yes we were there just over a fortnight ago.In fact our first proper holiday in our first motorhome after a couple of weekends away to get to know the ropes.
You can get a ticket which will cover 5/6 sites while you are on the Orkneys,make sure to visit Brough of Birsay.Also Mull Head which is a nature reserve and has a spectacular coastal walk.If you want to get across to Hoy,the ferry gets booked well ahead if you want to take your van across. 
We stayed at the site at Stromness,nice simple facilities with great views across the bay.The site at Kirkwall looked a bit too near town for our liking.
Our new motorhoming life is everything we hoped it would be.Only downside is we joined the caravan club but sites always seems to be booked up(our wandering instinct would stop us from wanting to book anything too much in advance).
Orkneys are beautiful and we also went along the north coast of the mainland,single track roads and well well off the beaten track.Shame about the motorhomer 20 miles out of Scrabster coming the other way too fast,took off our wing mirror and didnt bother stopping.We even waved to each other before he hit us!


----------

